# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  داروسازی یا پزشکی !

## HaDJoon

سلام خدمت همه ی بچه ها!امیدوارم کنکورو خوب داده باشید و البته راضی باشید از خودتون!

من الان یه مشکلی پیدا کردم!من امسال رتبم شده 895 منطقه 1!با این رتبه میتونم پزشکی رشت مثلا برم و داروسازی شهرای خوب مثله شیراز و ...
الان کاملا دو دلم و اصلا نمیدونم چی کار باید بکنم!از یه طرف به داروسازی علاقه دارم ولی خب اینکه بازار کارش خیلی معلوم نیست و البته کارش یک مقدار بی خلاقیته به نظرم!
ولی پزشکی به نظرم فضای کاری بیشتری داره و میشه بیشتر کار کرد!

ضمنا پول نه اینکه برام مهم نباشه ولی اولویتم نیست!بیشتر میخوام به یه دردی بخورم!
نظرتون رو بگید!ممنون

----------


## artim

> سلام خدمت همه ی بچه ها!امیدوارم کنکورو خوب داده باشید و البته راضی باشید از خودتون!
> 
> من الان یه مشکلی پیدا کردم!من امسال رتبم شده 895 منطقه 1!با این رتبه میتونم پزشکی رشت مثلا برم و داروسازی شهرای خوب مثله شیراز و ...
> الان کاملا دو دلم و اصلا نمیدونم چی کار باید بکنم!از یه طرف به داروسازی علاقه دارم ولی خب اینکه بازار کارش خیلی معلوم نیست و البته کارش یک مقدار بی خلاقیته به نظرم!
> ولی پزشکی به نظرم فضای کاری بیشتری داره و میشه بیشتر کار کرد!
> 
> ضمنا پول نه اینکه برام مهم نباشه ولی اولویتم نیست!بیشتر میخوام به یه دردی بخورم!
> نظرتون رو بگید!ممنون


بنا به علاقه ات برو که مجبور به انصراف نشی
علاقه منطقی بهترین انتخابه

----------


## khaan

فقط و فقط علاقه روملاک قرار بده
داروسازی و دندانپزشکی درآمدشون خیلی بهتره مسلما

----------


## Mahdi1377

پزشک عمومی درآمدش پایینه و باید خیلی درس بخونی.7 سال عمومی +2سال طرح تازه میشی عمومی.
اگرم بخوای تخصص بشی مثلا تخصص چشم باید 4 سال+2 سال طرح بری .میشه 15 سال.یعنی میشه 33 سالت.خب این به درد میخوره آیا ؟
داروسازی راحت تره و حقوقش بیشتره.{پرسیدم که میگم}

----------


## Black Swan

پزشکی...

دارو خیلی کسل کنندس .. دندونم که دیگه از درو دیوار دندون پزشک میریزه واسه همینم ظرفیتش اومده پایین ..

به نظر شخصیه من پزشکی خیلی جذابتر و مفیدتره ...

البته علاقه اگه نباشه توش آدم نمیکشه ادامه بده ... :Yahoo (110):

----------


## HaDJoon

دارو حس بهتری بهم میده!یعنی حس میکنم موفق تر میشم!بعد از 7 سال دارو میشه بازم ادامه داد؟

----------


## sepanta1990

> پزشکی...
> 
> دارو خیلی کسل کنندس .. دندونم که دیگه از درو دیوار دندون پزشک میریزه واسه همینم ظرفیتش اومده پایین ..
> 
> به نظر شخصیه من پزشکی خیلی جذابتر و مفیدتره ...
> 
> البته علاقه اگه نباشه توش آدم نمیکشه ادامه بده ...


دندون ظرفیتش اومده پایین؟

----------


## Black Swan

> دندون ظرفیتش اومده پایین؟


هم دندون هم دارو بر عکس پزشکی

با دفترچه پارسال مقایسه کردم ظرفیتشون کم شده خصوصا دارو ، البته تو ی سری شهرا یکم زیاد شده .

----------


## toofan425

سلام 
اقا این مشکله منم هست به دارو علاقه دارم رتبه من به سه تا رشته می خوره.
تنها سوالی که مونده برای من بازار کاره.یکی اگه باشه جواب بده خیلی خوب میشه.
یه سوال دیگه داروساز تو ازمایشگاه می تونه کار کنه ؟تو تخصص هاش رشته مربوط به ازمایشگاه داره؟

----------


## simin11

به نظر من اگه قصد ادامه تحصیل داری پزشکی میتونه انتخاب بهتری باشه،به نظرم محیطی هم که توش کار میکنی پویاتره مخصوصا اگه توی بیمارستان باشی.
داروسازی هم رشته خوبیه و بیشتر واسه کسی خوبه که حوصله سروکله زدن با بیمار رو نداشته باشه زیاد.
متاسفانه کاری که الان بیشتر داروسازای ما دارن انجام میدن خسته کنندس.همه داروخونه زدن.
این پزشک عمومی هم که میگین درآمدش کمه اینطوریام نیست.داروسازا هم همشون درآمدشون بالا نیست.کسی که برای کنکور این 3 رشته رو قبول شده الزاما آیندش تضمین شده نیست.تو هر مقطعی باید تلاش کرد.
همه چیز بستگی به خود آدم داره.ولی در کل به شخصه برای ادامه تحصیل پزشکیو ترجیح میدم چون دستت واسه تخصص خیلی بازه ولی دارو نه.خیلی محدوده.

----------


## simin11

> سلام 
> اقا این مشکله منم هست به دارو علاقه دارم رتبه من به سه تا رشته می خوره.
> تنها سوالی که مونده برای من بازار کاره.یکی اگه باشه جواب بده خیلی خوب میشه.
> یه سوال دیگه داروساز تو ازمایشگاه می تونه کار کنه ؟تو تخصص هاش رشته مربوط به ازمایشگاه داره؟


به نظرم بازار کار پزشکی بهتره.
حتی دندون هم دیگه مثل سابق نیست.

----------


## toofan425

> به نظرم بازار کار پزشکی بهتره.
> حتی دندون هم دیگه مثل سابق نیست.


راستش اصلا دلم نمیاد دارو نرم.دارو هم فکر نکنم بد باشه.
کاش رتبم یه طور میشد فقط می تونستم دارو بزنم.

----------


## simin11

> راستش اصلا دلم نمیاد دارو نرم.دارو هم فکر نکنم بد باشه.
> کاش رتبم یه طور میشد فقط می تونستم دارو بزنم.


این 3 رشته همشون عالین و بعضیا یخورده بهتر.
اگه قصدت ادامه تحصیله برو پزشکی.اگه خیلی برات مهم نیست ادامه تحصیل بزن دارو.

----------


## eli94

من داروسازیو میپسندم  از زمان دبیرستان دوست داشتم... ولی از وقتی رتبه ها اومده پدرم منو پیش 2تا مشاور برد که نظرمو عوض کنن و پزشکی برم..

اگه دارو برم احتمال اینکه تهران قبول شم زیاده ولی پزشکی شهرستان میفتم.. همچنان درگیرم باهاشون.

دیروز که مشاور میگفت اگه پزشکی بخونی مثلا تخصص رادیولوژی بگیری ماهی 30 40 تومن داری اینو که گفت بابام پاش شل شد .. الا بلا باید بری پزشکی

----------


## toofan425

> این 3 رشته همشون عالین و بعضیا یخورده بهتر.
> اگه قصدت ادامه تحصیله برو پزشکی.اگه خیلی برات مهم نیست ادامه تحصیل بزن دارو.


من زیاد دنبال ادامه تحصیل نیستم.حوصله ۲۰سال درس خوندن ندارم.میرم دارو به سلامتی.

----------


## FaaRshD

> سلام خدمت همه ی بچه ها!امیدوارم کنکورو خوب داده باشید و البته راضی باشید از خودتون!
> 
> من الان یه مشکلی پیدا کردم!من امسال رتبم شده 895 منطقه 1!با این رتبه میتونم پزشکی رشت مثلا برم و داروسازی شهرای خوب مثله شیراز و ...
> الان کاملا دو دلم و اصلا نمیدونم چی کار باید بکنم!از یه طرف به داروسازی علاقه دارم ولی خب اینکه بازار کارش خیلی معلوم نیست و البته کارش یک مقدار بی خلاقیته به نظرم!
> ولی پزشکی به نظرم فضای کاری بیشتری داره و میشه بیشتر کار کرد!
> 
> ضمنا پول نه اینکه برام مهم نباشه ولی اولویتم نیست!بیشتر میخوام به یه دردی بخورم!
> نظرتون رو بگید!ممنون


من یه دوستی  داشتم  و دارم که رتبه 700 منطقه 1 بود ! علاقه زیادی به داروسازی داشت ولی الان خیلی پشیمونه ! خیلی خیلی پشیمونه .. چون بدون دونستن اطلاعات و اینده این کار بهش علاقه پیدا کرده بود ! 

من جای شما باشم حتما پزشکی میزنم بدون تردید و بدون شک ! درسهای داروسازی از خود پزشکی سخت نباشه راحت هم نیست .. اینده کاری داروسازی نیازمند سرمایه ! و سر و کله زدن با چند تا کارگر و نگران بودن در مورد سرمایه و فروش دارو و کش نرفتن و اینجور چیزهاست .. در امدش هم خودت رو جر بدی و استراحت نداشته باشی و بتونی با دکترهای اطراف همکاری کنی یه چیزی در حدود روزی 15 میلیون ـه ! بیشتر از این واقعا نمیشه تازه از این 15 میلیون فقط 20 درصد سود ـه ! یعنی 3 میلیون ! اصلا بزاریم 5 میلیون ! ماهی میشه 125 میلیون ! حالا این وسط اگه اشتباه نبودن قیمت و کش رفتن ها رو حساب نکنیم اینجوری میشه ! .. ولی پزشک ـه متخصص روزی شاید 15 -10تومن در بیاره ! ماهی حساب کنی میشه میشه 300 تا 450 میلیون ! رقم خیلی بالاست ..

یه دکتر داشتیم که خود کشی کرد تنها تو حسابش 160 میلیارد پول بود ! حین 15 سال اینو دراورده بود .. 160 میلیارد رقم کمی نیست .. 

بابای من حداقل 10 سال به خاطر این کار پیرتر شده .. واسه اینده بچه هات هم خیلی خیلی بهتره که پزشکی رو بزنی .. 

فکر کن بعد انتخاب کن ..

----------


## simin11

> من داروسازیو میپسندم  از زمان دبیرستان دوست داشتم... ولی از وقتی رتبه ها اومده پدرم منو پیش 2تا مشاور برد که نظرمو عوض کنن و پزشکی برم..
> 
> اگه دارو برم احتمال اینکه تهران قبول شم زیاده ولی پزشکی شهرستان میفتم.. همچنان درگیرم باهاشون.
> 
> دیروز که مشاور میگفت اگه پزشکی بخونی مثلا تخصص رادیولوژی بگیری ماهی 30 40 تومن داری اینو که گفت بابام پاش شل شد .. الا بلا باید بری پزشکی


الی بابای من بهم میگه براساس علاقت هر رشته ای دوس داری اول بزن ولی بزن دندون!!!!!!!!!

----------


## toofan425

عجب داستان پیچیده ای شده این داروسازی یا پزشکی!!!
چه باید کرد؟نمیشه یه رشته هم درامد داشته باشه و هم بهش علاقه داشته باشیم؟
البته اقای faarshd یه کم بد مقایسه کرده.چون همه متخصص ها اون قد درامد ندارن و هم همه ی داروسازا اون قد درامد ندارن.به نظر من یه نفر با علاقه بره دارو بهتره تا بره پزشکی.

----------


## mohammad1326

فقط پزشکی
.



.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
...

----------


## KowsarDDC

*لدفا به منم کمک کنین خودم که داروسازی رو خیلی دوس دارم و پزشکی رو به خاطر طولانی و سنگین بودنش علاقه ای ندارم بابام هم اصرار داره پزشکی رو انتخاب کنم ولی اصلا خوشم نمیاد هر چند که بی تعارف بگم درامد هم خیلی برام مهمه* :Yahoo (2):

----------


## toofan425

> *لدفا به منم کمک کنین خودم که داروسازی رو خیلی دوس دارم و پزشکی رو به خاطر طولانی و سنگین بودنش علاقه ای ندارم بابام هم اصرار داره پزشکی رو انتخاب کنم ولی اصلا خوشم نمیاد هر چند که بی تعارف بگم درامد هم خیلی برام مهمه*


گشتم نبود نگرد نیست.
الان شرایط منم مثله شماست دقیقا فقط پدرم میگه هر چی دوست داری برو.ولی جواب درست و حسابی نیست.

----------


## toofan425

> *به نظرم نمیشه کاملا طبق نظر دیگران عمل کرد خب من دکتر داروساز میشناسم که زده تو کار واردات دارو الان دیگه خونه و ماشینش میلیاردیه پزشک  هم میشناسم که ماهیانه سه و دویس حقوق داشت و یا برعکس دکتر داروسازی که مسوول فنی داروخونه س با دو و هشتصد و پزشکی که تیلیاردره اینا نشون می ده که 
> همه چی بستگی به خود آدم داره اما بازم راهنمایی لازم دارم*


منم با شما موافقم.چیزی که باعثه موفقیت میشه علاقه و پشت کاره به نظره من.

----------


## gaem313

سلام
کسی می دونه درآمدپرستارچقدمیتونه باشه؟

----------


## saeid_NRT

دوستان من از اين درآمدهاي نجومي خبري ندارم! فک نکنم هم اينطوري باشه!
ولي اينو بگه که دارو بخونيد اينجوري نيس که بلافاصله داروخونه بزنيد و پول پارو کنيد! بايد سال ها کار کنيد و انتياز جمع کنيد تا مثلا تو شهرستان هاي متوسط بتونيد داروخونه بزنيد! که تقريبا پير شديد پس بايد امتياز بخريد که خريدنش خيلي پول ميخاد! دقت کنيد که تو اين مدتي داريد کار ميکنيد مسئول فني هستيد که همين الان مصوبه داروسازان ٣٣٠٠ هس! روزانه ٨ ساعت کار ميکنيد تا سر ماه بهتون ٣٣٠٠ بدن! اين داروخونه هايي که ميبينيد اکثرا مال يه پير مرده! 
يا اينکه يه سرمايه گذار پيدا کنيد که با مدرک شما داروخونه بزنه که بازم پول چنداني نصيبتون نميشه. پس خوب فکر کنيد بعد تصميم بگيريد اين اعدادي که گاها دوستان پرت ميکنن رو باور نکنيد. 
پزشکي هيچ وقت اشباع نميشه بهتون قول ميدم. دکتري پزشکي هم در آمدش اينجوريه که مثلا تو جاهاي بزرگ ميبيني ميگن ٢ تومن پايه بقيه کارانه. که نهايتا سر ماه ميشه ۵-۶ تومن. اکثر پزشکاي عمومي همين ۵-۶ تومن رو درميارن و کاريابيشون از دندون و دارو بيشتره. همون طور که ميبينيد درآمد پزشک عمومي بيشتر از دارو هست. و کار پزشک هم راحت تره. تو مطب نشسته و فقط مينويسه. گاها هم يه ذره کارش به استرس ميکشه همين! اينکه ميگن آي مسئوليته و فلان.. اين حرفا نيس.. يه چيزي روتينيه که يواش يواش ياد ميگيريد! هر روز صد تذ بيمار متفاوت به شما مراجعه نميکنه که! هر کدوم هم يه داروي عجيب غريب بخان. احتمل خطر خيلي کمه. تازه من شنيدم همين پزشکا داروهاي اشتباه مينويسن ولي بدون اينکه شما متوجه بشيد داروخونه داروها رو عوض ميکنه و بعدا به پزشک تذکر ميده که بله کنتاکت دار نوشتي يا اشتباه نوشتي!
کلا از هر لحاظ پزشکي بهتر از داروئه...

----------


## sajjaad1

به نظر من بستگی به خودتون داره.یکی از داروساز های شهرمون 29 سالشه و امتیاز داروخونه خریده و فکر کنم حداقل ماهی 20 میلیون کار میکنه(خبری از اون درآمد های نجومی که دوستان گفتن نیست)چندسال رفت یه شهر خیلی دورافتاده مسئول فنی واستاد تا امتیاز بیشتری جمع کنه.پزشک داریم مطب نداره تو تامین اجتماعی کار میکنه و نهایتا 2 میلیون میگیره.تو هر کاری موفق داریم و عادی و ضعیف تازه 7 سال دیگه غیرقابل پیش بینیه که کدوم رشته بهتره باید برید دنبال علاقه.

----------


## par.rah

> سلام خدمت همه ی بچه ها!امیدوارم کنکورو خوب داده باشید و البته راضی باشید از خودتون!
> 
> من الان یه مشکلی پیدا کردم!من امسال رتبم شده 895 منطقه 1!با این رتبه میتونم پزشکی رشت مثلا برم و داروسازی شهرای خوب مثله شیراز و ...
> الان کاملا دو دلم و اصلا نمیدونم چی کار باید بکنم!از یه طرف به داروسازی علاقه دارم ولی خب اینکه بازار کارش خیلی معلوم نیست و البته کارش یک مقدار بی خلاقیته به نظرم!
> ولی پزشکی به نظرم فضای کاری بیشتری داره و میشه بیشتر کار کرد!
> 
> ضمنا پول نه اینکه برام مهم نباشه ولی اولویتم نیست!بیشتر میخوام به یه دردی بخورم!
> نظرتون رو بگید!ممنون


اولا که واقعا پول باید تو اولویتت باشه...دارو ریسکه یه جورایی! خب این یه انتخاب سخت واسه خیلی های دیگه هم هست و خب اکثرا هم پزشکی رو انتخاب میکنن در نهایت

----------


## rezagmi

رفتم سیستم انتخاب رشته سنجش
ی چیزایی بهم پیشنهاد داد که داشتم شاخ در می آوردم!!
شیمی!!
مدیریت مالی!!!
دامپزشکی اونهم زابل!
رتبه منطقه دو 2200 :Yahoo (13): 
پارسال با 6000 دامپزشکی تبریز قبول شدن ها :Yahoo (77): 
علوم تغذیه بوشهر رو کجای دلم بزارم؟؟
کار درمانی!!!!! :Yahoo (12): 
علوم آزمایشگاهی :Yahoo (21): 
----------------------------------------------
منم بین پزشکی جاهای دور یا داروی شهرهای نزدیک موندم
داروی تبریز رو احتمال بالای90%بتونم بیارم
ولی پزشکی رو دوس دارم
هم دور بودن محل تحصیل هم طولانی بودن مدت تحصیل رو ب جون میخرم :Yahoo (99): 
شما هم نگاه کن به علاقه ات
پزشکی جای پیشرفت خیلی زیاد داره
عوضش داروسازی از همون دو سه سال اول وارد بازار کار میشی
بریم انتخاب رشته کنیم!توکل ب خودش :Yahoo (3):

----------


## saeid_NRT

اينکه دارو ها بعد چند سال کار ميکنن رو من نتونستم به نتيجه قابل اتکايي برسم. ميترسم مث خيلي از قوانين مسخره,ايران اينم الکي باشه! يني داروخونه قبول نکنه که قائم مقام اونجا کار کنه! خوب نسخه پيچ ههس ديگهههه...

----------


## NaKayama

اگه *ساپورت مالی* داری برو *داروسازی*...
اگه میتونی *15-16 سال* بکوب *درس بخونی* اما بعدش هم جایگاه اجتماعی داشته باشی هم درآمد عالی برو *پزشکی*...

----------


## Anti-zionist

> *به نظرم نمیشه کاملا طبق نظر دیگران عمل کرد خب من دکتر داروساز میشناسم که زده تو کار واردات دارو الان دیگه خونه و ماشینش میلیاردیه پزشک  هم میشناسم که ماهیانه سه و دویس حقوق داشت و یا برعکس دکتر داروسازی که مسوول فنی داروخونه س با دو و هشتصد و پزشکی که تیلیاردره اینا نشون می ده که همه چی بستگی به خود آدم داره اما بازم راهنمایی لازم دارم*


خاک تو سر ادمی که برای پول درس میخونه. ارزش علم رو اینقدر میاره پایین.درس رو باید برای کمک به علم و خدمت به مردم و از همه مهمتر رسیدن به کمال و نزدیک شدن به خدا خوند نه برای دنیا پرستی و پول پرستی . پس راس میگن که شعور به تحصیلات ربط نداره

----------


## javadfathi

داروسازی دیگه الان ها بهتره

----------


## KowsarDDC

> خاک تو سر ادمی که برای پول درس میخونه. ارزش علم رو اینقدر میاره پایین.درس رو باید برای کمک به علم و خدمت به مردم و از همه مهمتر رسیدن به کمال و نزدیک شدن به خدا خوند نه برای دنیا پرستی و پول پرستی . پس راس میگن که شعور به تحصیلات ربط نداره


*به نظر من اون چیزایی که گفتین درسته اما این حرفا همش شعاره در ضمن سعی کنید مودبانه تر حرف بزنید*

----------


## par.rah

> اگه *ساپورت مالی* داری برو *داروسازی*...
> اگه میتونی *15-16 سال* بکوب *درس بخونی* اما بعدش هم جایگاه اجتماعی داشته باشی هم درآمد عالی برو *پزشکی*...


گذشتن از سد آزمون دستیاری کاری است سخت!

----------


## KowsarDDC

> گذشتن از سد آزمون دستیاری کاری است سخت!


*آره منم شنیدم خیلی سخته داوطلب زیاد و رقابت بالا*

----------


## par.rah

> *آره منم شنیدم خیلی سخته داوطلب زیاد و رقابت بالا*


با این تفسیر دارو و دندون میتونه بهتر باشه واسه آدمی با سخت کوشی متوسط

----------


## Lara27

من نمیدونم والا با 3 و نیم میلیون درامد بی درد سر دارو ملت نمیتونن زندگی کنن؟ :Yahoo (77): 
مشکل از زیاده خواهیه 
وگرنه با 3 و نیم حداقل یه خانوم زندگی راحتی داره

----------


## NaKayama

> گذشتن از سد آزمون دستیاری کاری است سخت!


*میدونم دادا...ولی جایگاه های بزرگ به راحتی بدست نمیان...*

----------


## sajjaad1

چنان همه از تخصص پزشکی صحیت میکنن انگارهمینطور باقلوا! و آسون بهش میرسی!هرسال ده پونزده هزار نفر شرکت میکنن و 2000 هزار نفر قبول میشن.دیگه مثل کنکورم نیست یه عده الکی بیان امتحان بدن بلکه همه آماده و سحت کوشن.
من فامیلمون میگن برو پزشکی بعدش چشم پزشک شو درآمدش خوبه.الان من سرم رو بکوبم به دیوار.یک جوری فکر میکنن که انگار چشم پزشکی منتظر من نشسته من برم بگیرمش!اونم تازه بهترین پزشکی که من با رتبم قبول میشم سمنانه!

----------


## KowsarDDC

> چنان همه از تخصص پزشکی صحیت میکنن انگارهمینطور باقلوا! و آسون بهش میرسی!هرسال ده پونزده هزار نفر شرکت میکنن و 2000 هزار نفر قبول میشن.دیگه مثل کنکورم نیست یه عده الکی بیان امتحان بدن بلکه همه آماده و سحت کوشن.
> من فامیلمون میگن برو پزشکی بعدش چشم پزشک شو درآمدش خوبه.الان من سرم رو بکوبم به دیوار.یک جوری فکر میکنن که انگار چشم پزشکی منتظر من نشسته من برم بگیرمش!اونم تازه بهترین پزشکی که من با رتبم قبول میشم سمنانه!


*​دقیقا*

----------


## par.rah

> من نمیدونم والا با 3 و نیم میلیون درامد بی درد سر دارو ملت نمیتونن زندگی کنن؟
> مشکل از زیاده خواهیه 
> وگرنه با 3 و نیم حداقل یه خانوم زندگی راحتی داره


منم دقیقا اینو با خیلیا بحث دارم...چرا مثلا فکر میکنید 3 تومن کمه؟؟؟ یه جوون مثلا 25-26 ساله 3 تومن کمه؟ شما مثلا فکر میکنید یه فارغ التحصیل کامپیوتر شریف چقدر درامد داره؟ یه کم تغییر نگرش لطفا!

----------


## par.rah

> چنان همه از تخصص پزشکی صحیت میکنن انگارهمینطور باقلوا! و آسون بهش میرسی!هرسال ده پونزده هزار نفر شرکت میکنن و 2000 هزار نفر قبول میشن.دیگه مثل کنکورم نیست یه عده الکی بیان امتحان بدن بلکه همه آماده و سحت کوشن.
> من فامیلمون میگن برو پزشکی بعدش چشم پزشک شو درآمدش خوبه.الان من سرم رو بکوبم به دیوار.یک جوری فکر میکنن که انگار چشم پزشکی منتظر من نشسته من برم بگیرمش!اونم تازه بهترین پزشکی که من با رتبم قبول میشم سمنانه!


درد منم اینه!
میگم نمیتونم واسه آزمون دستیاری روزی 20 ساعت درس بخونم! هی میگه بزن پزشکی کرج

----------


## KowsarDDC

> منم دقیقا اینو با خیلیا بحث دارم...چرا مثلا فکر میکنید 3 تومن کمه؟؟؟ یه جوون مثلا 25-26 ساله 3 تومن کمه؟ شما مثلا فکر میکنید یه فارغ التحصیل کامپیوتر شریف چقدر درامد داره؟ یه کم تغییر نگرش لطفا!


*تازه سه تومن هم واسه دوران دانشجوییه اگه بعد از فارغ التحصیلی جدیت و پشتکار به خرج بدی که دیگه تمومه*

----------


## par.rah

> *تازه سه تومن هم واسه دوران دانشجوییه اگه بعد از فارغ التحصیلی جدیت و پشتکار به خرج بدی که دیگه تمومه*


من شنیدم با مسئول فنی بودن میشه به راحتی تا 6 تومن رو دراورد

----------


## toofan425

به همین راحتی فکر نکنم باشه.تازه حقوق سه تومن واسه فارق تحصیل هاست.بعد تا شش سال دیگه داروخانه ها اشباع میشه.

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

بقول آقای افشار
خاک تو سر من با این پست ها  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hani1995

سلام ميشه بگي رتبت چند شده؟

----------


## nurse1997

خب معلومهپزشکی....بازار کارش از دارو خیلی بیشتره........ولی دندونم خوبه....از بین این دوتایی ک گفتی پزشکی بهتره

----------


## KowsarDDC

*دوستان لدفا بیاین یه نظر بدین 
واقعا بین این سه تا رشته گیج شدم از لحاظ درامد و بازار کار هرکس یه چیزی میگه*

----------


## KowsarDDC

*دوستاااااااااااااااان لدفا تو نظرخواهی شرکت کنین* :Yahoo (99):

----------


## par.rah

> *دوستان لدفا بیاین یه نظر بدین 
> واقعا بین این سه تا رشته گیج شدم از لحاظ درامد و بازار کار هرکس یه چیزی میگه*


از نظر وجهه ی کاری که پزشکی بهترینه، از نظر داشتن کار، همیشه داروساز کار داره(ممکنه پزشک عمومی کار نداشته باشه)
ولی خب مشکل اینه که درامد داروساز شاید نصف پزشک باشه!

به هر حل واقعا باید مبنای انتخاب علاقه و آگاهی باشه و درامد رو بذارین آخرین اولویتتون!

----------


## par.rah

> به همین راحتی فکر نکنم باشه.تازه حقوق سه تومن واسه فارق تحصیل هاست.بعد تا شش سال دیگه داروخانه ها اشباع میشه.


پزشک عمومی هم اشباع شده! داروساز میتونه تو داروخونه ی کس دیگه ای کار کنه و درامد نسبتا خوبی هم داشته باشه...یکی از دوستام الان در دوران دانشجویی ماهی 4 تومن داره پول در میاره

----------


## a.z.s

> پزشک عمومی هم اشباع شده! داروساز میتونه تو داروخونه ی کس دیگه ای کار کنه و درامد نسبتا خوبی هم داشته باشه...یکی از دوستام الان در دوران دانشجویی ماهی 4 تومن داره پول در میاره


درسته پزشکی نسبتا اشباع شده ولی ما بیمارستان کافی نداریم ااگه بیمارستان کافی ساخته بشه کمبود هم داریم

----------


## par.rah

> درسته پزشکی نسبتا اشباع شده ولی ما بیمارستان کافی نداریم ااگه بیمارستان کافی ساخته بشه کمبود هم داریم


خب داروخونه هم به تعداد کافی نداریم
کمبود بیمارستان شهرستانها با جمعیت کمتر از 50 هزار نفره..داروخونه هم اونجا کمتره
شرط زدن داروخونه اینه که تو اون منطقه به تعداد کافی پزشک وجود داشته باشه اصلا

----------


## Unknown Soldier

هر چی میخای برو فقط از این دکتر سهمیه ای ها که هیچی حالیشون نیستو دارو کپی /پیست میکنن نباش خدایی

----------


## آیدا77

* پزشکی را انتخاب کنید اگر:*
جزو علاقمندان “ز گهواره تا گور دانش بجوی” هستید و برای ماراتون تحصیلی آماده اید.
حس انسان دوستی و اجتماعی بالایی دارید و از کمک به دیگران در بدترین شرایط زندگی شان لذت می برید.
می توانید (یا می خواهید) با اقشار مختلف مردم از اقشار فرهیخته تا اقشار کم سواد ارتباط برقرار کنید.
دانش آموختن برای شما بسیار مهم است و فکر می کنید علم بهتر از ثروت است.
دوست دارید مورد اعتماد مردم باشید و در مقابل سبک زندگی خود را به زندگی خاص پزشکان با استرسها و فراز و نشیبهایش تغییر دهید. 

* دندان‌پزشکی را انتخاب کنید اگر:*
می خواهید دوران تحصیلی راحتی را سپری کنید
ساده‌تر از هر رشته دیگری به مدرک دکترا دست یابید
توانایی خوبی برای برقراری ارتباط با بیماران دارید
از مشکلات اسکلتی مانند کمر درد و آرتروز گردن هراسی ندارید
باید در کنار داشته‌های علمی، جسارت و قدرت تصمیم‌گیری آنی داشته باشید
*داروسازی را انتخاب کنید اگر:*
تمایل زیادی به سر و کله زدن با بیماران ندارید.
مهارتهای بازاریابی و فروش خوبی دارید.
به مدیریت اقتصادی و روابط تجاری علاقه دارید.
در حفظیات و به خاطر سپاری قوی هستید.
تناسب آموخته هایتان با آنچه که در شغلتان انجام می دهید چندان برایتان مهم نیست.
دوست دارید به جای جسم یا فکرتان، بیشتر سرمایه تان درگیر شغلتان باشد.

----------


## AminSD

كمترين و كف حقوق داروساز يعنى وقتى بره داروساز يه داروخانه يكى ديگه بشه در تهران ٦ ميليونه ( به ازاى ١٩٢ ساعت كارى - حدود ٧ ساعت در روز ) كه حالا هر ساعت اضافه كارى ٣٨ هزار تومنه!
اگر كسى روزى ١٢ ساعت (جزجمعه) بخواد كار كنه ميشه حدود ١١ ميليون در ماه! كه اين رقم تو داروخانه هاى بيمارستان ها و شركت هاى دارويى خيلي بيشتره!(شركت ها واردات صادرات دارو بالاي ١٥ميليون) اگر بعد از چندسال و رسيدن امتياز براى داروخانه شخص داروخانه تاسيس كنه ديگه درامدش نجومي ميشه  :Yahoo (21): 
پزشكى هم رشته واقعا خوبيه اما داروسازي يه سري برتري ها و مزايايى داره
من ميخوام دكتراي داروسازي رو با دكتراي پزشكى مقايسه كنم (نه تخصص پزشكى)
اكثرا ميان حقوق و كلا تخصص پزشكى رو با دكترا دارو مقايسه ميكنن خب معلومه تخصص پزشكى بهتره  :Yahoo (21): 
خب اولا داروسازى ٥سال و نيم مدت تحصيلشه اما پزشكى ٧سال تمامه
تو اين ٧سال پزشكى به جز سال اخرش كه يه كارانه خيلي كمى چيزي حدود ٣٠٠هزارتومن ميدن فرد درآمد ديگه اى نداره اما دانشجوى داروسازي تو سال اخر ميتونه تو داروخانه با حقوق فك ميكنم در ماه ٤ميليون (اگه بيشتر نشده باشه) كار كنه
مشخصه يه داروساز خيلي جلوتر از يه پزشك عمومى به پول ميرسه ! هرچند مطمئن باشين حقوق پزشك عمومى در ماه بيشتره ٧-٨ تومن نيست! الان همه ميخوان برن پيش متخصص!تازه يه پزشك عمومى بعده درس بخواد بلافاصله آزمون تخصص بده (به فرض قبول هم بشه) تو ٤سال خوندن تخصص حق كار نداره و اونجا هم اون حقوق خوبي كه مدنظره دوستان هست رو نداره !
اگر بخواين وضعيت بازار كار و اشباع شدنش رو بگيم بازهم داروساز از پزشك *عمومى* بازار كارش بهتره! هرچند به نظره من هيچوقت اين سه رشته اشباع نميشن!
يه مورد ديگه سختيه كار هركدومه! خب يه داروساز مسئول فنى تو داروخانه اگر ١٤ ساعت هم در روز كار كنه خستگي زيادي متحمل نميشه اما مقايسه كنين با يه دكتر عمومى در يه درمانگاه بخواد اين همه ساعت هي مريض ببينه! 
درسته كه خوندن درس هاى دارو سخته اما پزشكى هم سختياشو داره مثل كشيك رفتن تو كل تابستون و نداشتن تعطيلي تابستون و تاحدودي عيد!
ضمنا ازمون دستيارى هم واقعااااا آزمون سختيه كه كنكور جلوش لنگ ميندازه! كاره هركسى نيست قبول شدنش ما اين همه عمومى داريم كدوم عموميه كه دلش نخواد تخصص بگيره!!!!
به هرحال اميدوارم همه به خواستشون برسن...

----------


## sidmeier

> كمترين و كف حقوق داروساز يعنى وقتى بره داروساز يه داروخانه يكى ديگه بشه در تهران ٦ ميليونه ( به ازاى ١٩٢ ساعت كارى - حدود ٧ ساعت در روز ) كه حالا هر ساعت اضافه كارى ٣٨ هزار تومنه!
> اگر كسى روزى ١٢ ساعت (جزجمعه) بخواد كار كنه ميشه حدود ١١ ميليون در ماه! كه اين رقم تو داروخانه هاى بيمارستان ها و شركت هاى دارويى خيلي بيشتره!(شركت ها واردات صادرات دارو بالاي ١٥ميليون) اگر بعد از چندسال و رسيدن امتياز براى داروخانه شخص داروخانه تاسيس كنه ديگه درامدش نجومي ميشه 
> پزشكى هم رشته واقعا خوبيه اما داروسازي يه سري برتري ها و مزايايى داره
> من ميخوام دكتراي داروسازي رو با دكتراي پزشكى مقايسه كنم (نه تخصص پزشكى)
> اكثرا ميان حقوق و كلا تخصص پزشكى رو با دكترا دارو مقايسه ميكنن خب معلومه تخصص پزشكى بهتره 
> خب اولا داروسازى ٥سال و نيم مدت تحصيلشه اما پزشكى ٧سال تمامه
> تو اين ٧سال پزشكى به جز سال اخرش كه يه كارانه خيلي كمى چيزي حدود ٣٠٠هزارتومن ميدن فرد درآمد ديگه اى نداره اما دانشجوى داروسازي تو سال اخر ميتونه تو داروخانه با حقوق فك ميكنم در ماه ٤ميليون (اگه بيشتر نشده باشه) كار كنه
> مشخصه يه داروساز خيلي جلوتر از يه پزشك عمومى به پول ميرسه ! هرچند مطمئن باشين حقوق پزشك عمومى در ماه بيشتره ٧-٨ تومن نيست! الان همه ميخوان برن پيش متخصص!تازه يه پزشك عمومى بعده درس بخواد بلافاصله آزمون تخصص بده (به فرض قبول هم بشه) تو ٤سال خوندن تخصص حق كار نداره و اونجا هم اون حقوق خوبي كه مدنظره دوستان هست رو نداره !
> اگر بخواين وضعيت بازار كار و اشباع شدنش رو بگيم بازهم داروساز از پزشك *عمومى* بازار كارش بهتره! هرچند به نظره من هيچوقت اين سه رشته اشباع نميشن!
> ...


متن خوبی بود ولی منم چن تا نکته می گم پزشک های عمومی که من دیدم 30 میلیون درامد داشتن ( اینم اشنامون بود و گرنه نمی گف) پیش هر پزشک متخصصی هم رفتیم اصن حدود درامدشونم نگفتن ( فقط گفتن ی گپ زیادی بین اونا و دندونپزشک عمومیه) زدن داروخونه و جمع کردن امتیاز براش واقعا سخته تو تهران مخصوصا بازم شهرستان بهتره اما اگر در کل ی شغل بی دردسر با پول خوب می خواید برین دارو مخصوصا خانوما که نون اور نیستن و وظیفه مادری هم دارن

----------


## ابیرام

بنظرمن علاقه رو اولویت قراربدی بهتره
ک شما داروسازی رو دوس داری

----------


## Alegzander

> بنظرمن علاقه رو اولویت قراربدی بهتره
> ک شما داروسازی رو دوس داری


استارتر الان ساله سومه دانشگاشو داره ميگذرونه :/

----------


## AminSD

> متن خوبی بود ولی منم چن تا نکته می گم پزشک های عمومی که من دیدم 30 میلیون درامد داشتن ( اینم اشنامون بود و گرنه نمی گف) پیش هر پزشک متخصصی هم رفتیم اصن حدود درامدشونم نگفتن ( فقط گفتن ی گپ زیادی بین اونا و دندونپزشک عمومیه) زدن داروخونه و جمع کردن امتیاز براش واقعا سخته تو تهران مخصوصا بازم شهرستان بهتره اما اگر در کل ی شغل بی دردسر با پول خوب می خواید برین دارو مخصوصا خانوما که نون اور نیستن و وظیفه مادری هم دارن


اين پزشك عمومي كه ميگين شايد انگشت شمار باشند! خيلي كم! معمولا عمومي ها ميرن تو درمانگاه ها! كه درمانگاه ها هم يا حقوق ثابت دارن يا يه درصدي رو به پزشك ميدن! اين پزشكى كه شما ميكي با اين حقوق خيليييي كمه! ايشون يا مطب خصوصي داره و خيلي شناخته شدست و چند نوبت به شكل سنگين كار ميكنه! وگرنه حقوق عمومى معمولا كمتر از ١٠ ميليونه
زدن داروخانه هم مثه زدن مطبه ديگه ! امتياز ميخواد طرف بايد چندسال تو داروخانه ها يا شركت هايى كه گفتم (حقوقشم كه خوب و قابل قبوله) كار كنه تا امتيازشو بگيره
براي داروسازا بيشتر از اينكه امتياز دغدغه باشه سرمايه اى كه زدن داروخانه ميخواد دغدغس
اتفاقا به نظرم مردا چون نون آورن برن اين رشته چون سريع تر به پول ميرسه؛ والا پزشكى عمومى حقوق كمى داره يك سال و نيمم بيشتره تحصيلش ! 
كلا دارو شغل تر تميزو بي دردسريه!
كلا سه رشته عالين اما هركدوم مزيت هايى دارن كه فرد بايد ببينه علاقش بيشتر چي ميگه!

----------


## sidmeier

> اين پزشك عمومي كه ميگين شايد انگشت شمار باشند! خيلي كم! معمولا عمومي ها ميرن تو درمانگاه ها! كه درمانگاه ها هم يا حقوق ثابت دارن يا يه درصدي رو به پزشك ميدن! اين پزشكى كه شما ميكي با اين حقوق خيليييي كمه! ايشون يا مطب خصوصي داره و خيلي شناخته شدست و چند نوبت به شكل سنگين كار ميكنه! وگرنه حقوق عمومى معمولا كمتر از ١٠ ميليونه
> زدن داروخانه هم مثه زدن مطبه ديگه ! امتياز ميخواد طرف بايد چندسال تو داروخانه ها يا شركت هايى كه گفتم (حقوقشم كه خوب و قابل قبوله) كار كنه تا امتيازشو بگيره
> براي داروسازا بيشتر از اينكه امتياز دغدغه باشه سرمايه اى كه زدن داروخانه ميخواد دغدغس
> اتفاقا به نظرم مردا چون نون آورن برن اين رشته چون سريع تر به پول ميرسه؛ والا پزشكى عمومى حقوق كمى داره يك سال و نيمم بيشتره تحصيلش ! 
> كلا دارو شغل تر تميزو بي دردسريه!
> كلا سه رشته عالين اما هركدوم مزيت هايى دارن كه فرد بايد ببينه علاقش بيشتر چي ميگه!


این بنده خدا پزشک ارتش بود و صبح ها نمی تونست کار کنه . همین الان که اگهی های استخدام پزشک هارو می خونم پزشک طرررررررحی تو شهرستان 7-8 تومن میگیره .من پارسال حساب کردم برای این که بتونم داروخونه تو تهران بزنم باید 6 سال تو محروم ترین منطقه کار کنم. برای زود و خوب پول در اوردن دندون بهتره

----------


## Saeed744

> این بنده خدا پزشک ارتش بود و صبح ها نمی تونست کار کنه . همین الان که اگهی های استخدام پزشک هارو می خونم پزشک طرررررررحی تو شهرستان 7-8 تومن میگیره .من پارسال حساب کردم برای این که بتونم داروخونه تو تهران بزنم باید 6 سال تو محروم ترین منطقه کار کنم. برای زود و خوب پول در اوردن دندون بهتره


پزشکی عمومی بیشتراز ۱۰درنمیاره داروهم ۷
دندون خوب بود که دیگه بااین گرانیا خوب نیست کلا هرسه رشته در حال افولن اما خوب باز از بقیه رشته ها بهترن

----------


## AminSD

> پزشکی عمومی بیشتراز ۱۰درنمیاره داروهم ۷
> دندون خوب بود که دیگه بااین گرانیا خوب نیست کلا هرسه رشته در حال افولن اما خوب باز از بقیه رشته ها بهترن


دارو حداقل ۷! با روزی ۷ساعت کار فقط اونم تو داروخانه عادی! اضافه کار حقوقش میره بالا ۱۰ تو داروخانه بیمارستان و شرکت ها هم بالا ۱۴
دندان هم فکر نکنید خیلی خوبه و وقتی میرین یه ایمپلنت میزارین ۳ میلیون کلش میره واسه دکتر! کلی هزینه داره مواد اولیش! خیلییییی گرونه هزینه های مواد اولیش و لابراتوار و تکنسین دندان سازو و...خیلی هم طول میکشه تا کارت را بیفته و شناخته شی! خب یه کار فنیه و طبیعیتا هرکسی میره پیش یک دندان پزشک کاربلد و معروف

----------


## AminSD

> این بنده خدا پزشک ارتش بود و صبح ها نمی تونست کار کنه . همین الان که اگهی های استخدام پزشک هارو می خونم پزشک طرررررررحی تو شهرستان 7-8 تومن میگیره .من پارسال حساب کردم برای این که بتونم داروخونه تو تهران بزنم باید 6 سال تو محروم ترین منطقه کار کنم. برای زود و خوب پول در اوردن دندون بهتره


اتفاقا پول زود تو دندون نیست بالا نوشتم ...

----------


## Nyr.mhn.93

الان ۵سال ازین تاپیک میگذره میشه لطفا دانشجوهای سال بالا یا فارغ التحصیل های رشته داروسازی و پزشکی بگن دارو یا پزشکی؟؟ راضی هستند از انتخابشون؟ و آینده ۷سال دیگه رو از دید خودشون برا رشته دارو و پزشکی چگونه میبینند!!!!   :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ali jk

شك نكنين پزشكي
يني اون فشار و اعصاب و رواني ك درساي دارو دارن كم ميكنن ...
اخرش هم مياي التماس اين داروخونه اون داروخونه رو ميكني و پول كمتر و راضي ميشي ك بهت كار بدن

----------


## Nyr.mhn.93

> شك نكنين پزشكي
> يني اون فشار و اعصاب و رواني ك درساي دارو دارن كم ميكنن ...
> اخرش هم مياي التماس اين داروخونه اون داروخونه رو ميكني و پول كمتر و راضي ميشي ك بهت كار بدن


من فکر میکردم الان وضع داروسازی خیلی بهتر شده و در آینده بهتر تر هم میشه !!  :Yahoo (2):   . مرسی از پاسختون .

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> من فکر میکردم الان وضع داروسازی خیلی بهتر شده و در آینده بهتر تر هم میشه !!   . مرسی از پاسختون .


اگه بخوایم به این طرز فکر تکیه کنیم آخر به این نتیجه میرسیم که ترک تجصیل کنیم و کار آزاد پیدا کنیم 

مشکل اصلی اینه که بیشتر آدما توقع دارن تا درسشون تموم شد بهترین جاها با بالاترین درامدها کار کنن ... ولی همیشه موقع شروع باید صبور بود و سخت تلاش کرد تا به اون مرحله برسیم

هررشته و هرکاری که باشه فرقی نداره قرار نیست ازهمون ثانیه اول مثل هلو بره تو گلو

----------


## masi.b

داروسازی....بحث هم نمیکنم چون ب نتیجه نمیرسه....

----------


## reza2018

جدای از بحث علاقه که حرف اول رو میزنه،
بنظر من اگر از لحاظ مالی وضعیتتون خوبه یعنی به حدی که خودتون بتونید داروخانه بزنید،دارو بهتر از پزشکی هست.هم طول دوره تحصیلش کمتره هم اجباری به تخصص گرفتن نیست، وقت آزاد داری و لازم نیست شب ها کشیک بمونی.

----------


## Bahar1377

برو دنبال علاقه. اگه به رشته ای واقعا علاقه داشته باشی از توش پول درمیاری. یه استاد داشتیم تعریف میکرد که یکی از دوستاش با اینکه خییلی مستعد بوده تاریخ خونده و الانم پول جارو میکنه!!!!!

----------


## Colonius

شما بذار رتبه ها بیاد

----------


## sepehr_a

من خواهرم سال آخر پزشکیه..از خودش بپرسم میگه دارو ولی در کل پشیمونه(و اکثر دوستاش)که چرا دندون نرفتن

----------


## telma_alen

> من خواهرم سال آخر پزشکیه..از خودش بپرسم میگه دارو ولی در کل پشیمونه(و اکثر دوستاش)که چرا دندون نرفتن


تا باشه ازاین پشیمونیا ایشا... برا ماهم اره :Yahoo (20):

----------


## reg3xp

به نظرم بهتره بعد از نتایج این موضوع داغ بشه!
نظر بنده به داروسازی هست
در پاسخ به اون دوستانی که میگن باید التماس داروخونه کنی 
نتیجه بنده اینه که درکی از داروسازی ندارید!
اما در آخر اگه نیتتون برای ورود به یک رشته پوله قطعا هیچ رشته ای در آخر شما رو راضی نخواهد کرد!

----------


## sepehr_a

> تا باشه ازاین پشیمونیا ایشا... برا ماهم اره


کلا تصوراتش خیلی بهم ریخته از سالی که رفت دانشگاه تا الان :Yahoo (20):

----------

